# breeding question



## blackrose666 (May 17, 2016)

has anyone ever bred an albino Darwin carpet python with a jungle X diamond python? or anything similar..


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2016)

It's possible but you probably won't get any special patterns out of it and cross breeding is frowned upon by many in this community. Also, you'll have to do a bit more breeding because you'll only end up with poss Hets.


----------



## Planky (May 17, 2016)

Poss hets ?

- - - Updated - - -

U sure ?


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2016)

I think so, but that's only off what I've heard


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 17, 2016)

You won't be the first. I believe albino Darwins have been bred with whatever keepers can get their hands on, even with dogs, cats, rhinos, elephants, canaries...

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> You won't be the first. I believe albino Darwins have been bred with whatever keepers can get their hands on, even with dogs, cats, rhinos, elephants, canaries...
> 
> Jamie



Except for pure darwins  :lol:


----------



## kalo1993 (May 17, 2016)

Were the albino Jags created by using albino darwins?


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2016)

kalo1993 said:


> Were the albino Jags created by using albino darwins?



Well, since the only albino carpets that are currently accessible to the hobby are darwins, then yes.


----------



## saximus (May 18, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Also, you'll have to do a bit more breeding because you'll only end up with poss Hets.


They will all be hets since the albino has to be homozygous


----------



## BredliFreak (May 18, 2016)

Cheers Sax


----------



## SKYWLKR (May 18, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> You won't be the first. I believe albino Darwins have been bred with whatever keepers can get their hands on, even with dogs, cats, rhinos, elephants, canaries...
> 
> Jamie



You forgot Drop Bears!


----------



## Wokka (May 20, 2016)

saximus said:


> They will all be hets since the albino has to be homozygous


Just to clarify. The albino gene is homozygous in albino looking animals. Other recessive traits may be hetrozygous within the same animal and so not be visible. Assuming the jungle x carpet is not hetrozygous for albino then all offspring will be hetrozygous (looking normal) for albino. If the diamond x carpet is hetrozygous for albino (visibly normal) then the some offspring will be homozygous for albino (looking albino ) and some will be hetrozygous for albino (looking normal)


----------

